

Request HN: A Steve t-shirt with proceeds donated to cancer research - paulitex

This is what I would love to see:<p>A shirt with a great B&#38;W Jobs silhouette on the front, maybe stylized a bit, and a quote, maybe 'stay hungry. stay foolish'.<p>Sell the shirts for $40 and give all proceeds after cost to cancer research. The whole internet would buy one. I think you can shirts done for about $10/pop en masse.<p>Does anyone in the community have relationships with printers &#38; designers to make this happen? And/or a cancer non-profit that could spearhead &#38; take the donations? I can be the logistics organizer and contact person: paul@paulitex.com<p>Would really love to see this happen.
======
Andrenid
Being a cancer battler myself, i'd buy one, especially if it went to a charity
that is actually doing good things with the money (and not one of the
"foundations" that just use donations to fund their nice offices and TV ads).

~~~
paulitex
Can you recommend one?

------
wahwah
Just saw ThinkingOfSteveJobs.com for the front page on a few minutes, but I
don't know what happened to it. It looks like that site is doing pretty much
this.

------
apike
Copyright issues aside, I'd pay $40 for this with that slogan as a poster:
<http://mlkshk.com/p/80ZI>

------
paulitex
I'll register the domain stevejobstshirt.org and get a splash page up asap if
this gets any traction

~~~
caw
Why not also add this to kickstarter or something of the sort? $10 for a T
shirt (or more) + remainder donated to cancer research in Steve's name?

BTW I would also love to see that logo on the shirt. That's it. Black shirt,
white apple with steve's face. Quotes may not be necessary.

~~~
paulitex
Apparently I can't :(

From kickstarter guidelines
(<http://www.kickstarter.com/proposals/guidelines>):

My project does not incorporate charity or cause funding. Examples of
prohibited use include raising money for the Red Cross, funding an awareness
campaign, funding a scholarship, or donating a portion of funds raised on
Kickstarter to a charity or cause.

~~~
caw
I've found these 2 sites that appear to do similar, but for charities. I found
the links via Slashdot ("Kickstarter like service for charities")
<http://www.firstgiving.com/> <http://startsomegood.com/>

This last one is UK centric: <http://www.justgiving.com/>

